
University of Tokyo pair invent loop-based quantum computing technique - vortexo
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2017/09/24/national/science-health/university-tokyo-pair-invent-loop-based-quantum-computing-technique/#.WckRKhNSxFR
======
roywiggins
"resolved all problems except how to make a scheme that automatically corrects
a calculation error"

I'm sure I've read suggestions that quantum error correction might be the
limiting factor in quantum computation. That is, without error correction you
don't have a working quantum computer at all, and quantum error correction is
in some ways the hard part (other than all the other hard parts).

~~~
otakucode
I admit fully that I might simply not understand what work the researchers
have done. But, that being said, that quote you gave made me laugh out loud
and say 'oh, is that all?' There are many barriers here though, language
barriers and the inevitable press release 'dumb it down' barrier. Hopefully
that was just an accident of phrase.

~~~
jamestimmins
Reminds me of a comparison someone made last week: "that's like saying 'we
made a spaceship that can fly at warp speed. All we need to do now is build
the warp drive'".

~~~
m3kw9
More like all we need to do is have it go where we want it to go

------
thethirdone
Reddit discussion:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/72bnel/japanese_sc...](https://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/72bnel/japanese_scientists_have_invented_a_new_loopbased/)

Full Text:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1706.06312](https://arxiv.org/abs/1706.06312)

------
localcdn
[https://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.11...](https://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.119.120504)

